
Tired of MLB.TV blackouts? - owensmartin
http://thewarscoming.com/tired-of-mlbtv-blackouts-heres-a-free-way-to
======
tzs
That was a lot of interesting effort to watch baseball at work. That raises
the question, though, of shouldn't the author be working while at work, and
using a DVR to record the game at home for viewing after work?

------
VB6_Foreverr
Sorry for being OT but does MLB.TV have condensed games anymore?

